# ISTJ but $600 career aptitude test says I have TOTALLY opposite skills? help?



## SolidSapphire (Feb 9, 2013)

I took the Johnson O'Connor test which is basically a 3 day exercise where you test things like rate of flow of ideas, numerical abilities, spatial abilities, musical abilities, etc, and then at the end they tell you what you are good at (compared to the thousands of other people they tested) and what you suck at. I feel that for the most part they nailed my "aptitudes" pretty well. 

Good at: 
Graphoria (clerical stuff, paperwork)
Ideaphoria (generating lots of ideas in short period of time. I tested in the 99th percentile.)
Foresight (seeing possibilities well into the future)
Analytical Reasoning
Number Series (understanding numbers and what they represent)
Pitch Discrimination (music related)
Rhythm Memory (music related)
Silograms (ability to learn words/languages very fast)

Suck at: 
Inductive Reasoning (drawing conclusions from a little bit of data fast, think ER doctor, Detective)
Spatial Reasoning (think Pilot, Engineer, Sculptor)
Observation (noticing what is different in a scenario that's largely the same)
Finger Dexterity (no surgeon here! also no nursing since I can't draw blood, etc probably)
Tweezer Dexterity ((no surgeon again, also no dental hygienist, general repair, also suck at things like knitting, etc)


I also look lots of MBTI tests and I always consistently score ISTJ. I even took a paid one in college and it came out ISTJ. I have also reviewed the primary four functions of the ISTJ (starting with Si and Te) and feel that that is an accurate type for me. 

Here's the kicker, all of the careers that the JOC test recommends are for the ENFP! My Shadow type! I am supposed to be involved something like the following: teaching, writing, editing, advertising, marketing, sales. These are all fields that make use of my 99th percentile in Ideaphoria (generates lots of ideas fast). I was actually HEAVILY CAUTIONED against going and becoming an accountant (apparently would be bored to tears), but ISTJs are supposed to be excellent accountants. 

The ISTJ is described as the total opposite of what this career institute says I am good at. The ISTJ is supposed to be someone that can hunker down and get stuff done (and I totally can). However, I get intensely bored after a while (because of my ideaphoria). Also all of this stuff seems to be made for the Extrovert. I am definitely, surely, no doubt about it, a big time introvert. 

Help me reconcile this? Hoping a Myers Briggs guru can help me reconcile this. I know that one is "aptitudes" and one is "personality" but you would think that they would sort of somewhat match.

I also filled out "the form" if that helps. See Below.

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
All but the I but I now believe I am an ISTJ.

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
I want financial security and good friends and happiness.

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
I had lots of good friends, not a care in the world, was being successful in my chosen endeavors at the time.

4) What makes you feel inferior?
Hmmm. Not being capable of doing something I know I should do. Not knowing something I think I should know.

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
Very logical

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
I like to work on my "part" by myself or do the whole thing by myself but I don't mind if other people do a different "part" of it as long as they do a good job.

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 
I recently went to a Super Bowl party with my boyfriend and got to know a new friend better there. I really got into the game (2nd half - the 49ers totally came back yeah!!!!) and good conversation. 

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
I like to see someone do it and then try it myself. Like Youtube, etc. I am a good memorizer, I don't generally like theory unless I can apply it. 

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
I am "OK". I make lists when I have to. I have a stack of papers in my bedroom, some are filed, some are not. Stuff gets paid on time. 

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
I am open to new ideas. However if they make no logical sense I think they are stupid. If they are only a "good" idea because someone thinks it'd be "fun" or "awesome" but logically it's stupid I will think it's stupid.

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
I really care about people not being left out and making sure I talk to everyone if I am amongst a small group of friends, and I am very empathetic, but I am also very authentic about being me. I am pretty open minded, and figure everyone can be themselves and that can be different than me and that is OK as long as I can still live my life the way I want to. I am for gay rights, etc. 

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
I speak before thinking. I prefer one-on-one communication. HATE HATE HATE group discussions.

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
I usually plan my errands before I do them to maximize gas efficiency. I usually have some kind of plan before I do things like take a trip, etc. Words and action are both good but if you are conflicting then definitely action speaks louder than words.

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
Depends... Am I tired? Do I have Tivo or another way to watch the show later? How close of friends? Where are they going? How much does it cost? If I'm really tired, can't save the show, don't care about them, the activity doesnt' sound fun or sounds really pricey, I won't go. If I'm up for it, can tivo, good friends, sounds kinda fun, I'll go. 

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
I avoid thinking or doing anything about it to my detriment.

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
I hate cocky people that are cocky about stuff they have no business being cocky about (like they think they are awesome at something but they really suck in reality). I also really hate people that lie, say one thing and do another. 

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
I have certain interests/hobbies that I like to talk about with other people. I like to talk about other people and gossip... I know that's terrible! but I do.

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life.
Hmm hard question. I feel like I pay attention to so many things  I guess the news. It doesn't impact my life in hardly any way.

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?
They think I'm quiet and smart. They think I give good advice. They probably dont' realize how sensitive I really am.

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?
On my days off I always wake up thinking wow I have the whole day ahead of me I can get so much done! and then end up spending the whole day on the internet or doing video games and not much gets done.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Well no.
ISTJ - Si Te Fi Ne
ENFP - Ne Fi Te Si

Your complete opposite is
ESTP - Se Ti Fe Ni

or
INFJ - Ni Fe Ti Se
Depending on how you see it.

MBTI and typology has little to do with career choices, even tho they want to think it matters. It's more that a certain set of functions might be more advantageous in certain areas.
If you took the official test and scored ISTJ and you usually score that as well then you are likely an ISTJ.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Plus from your answers you sound like an ISTJ.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah, MBTI has very little to do with career aptitude. Although it appears that you have no idea yourself what you want to do as a career (hence the test), you are not "supposed" to be doing anything. Do what you want to or are good at and don't let a 4-letter code or test define what you'll do with your life.


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

You sound very ISTJish to me. You also have the superpower to use "Ideaphoria". Ah! Beautiful, isn't it?


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

I have to disagree with most of the posters on this thread in that MBTI is specifically used for as an aid in career aptitude. My friend who has a doctorate in psychology originally introduced me to MBTI as a good overall career aptitude test. Mind you that she thought it had no real use beyond that. 
I would say though that you should reflect on what YOU think you'd be most fulfilled doing. Would you be bored as an accountant? Would you be happier trying something more creative and dynamic?


----------



## SolidSapphire (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for the input all... Yeah I am not sure what I am supposed to be doing right now. All of the ISTJ jobs sound boring and all of the career aptitude test jobs look like I'm set up to fail. :\ Maybe I should delve into some of the threads here to find other ISTJs doing work that is not typical of their type.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

SolidSapphire said:


> Thanks for the input all... Yeah I am not sure what I am supposed to be doing right now. All of the ISTJ jobs sound boring and all of the career aptitude test jobs look like I'm set up to fail. :\ Maybe I should delve into some of the threads here to find other ISTJs doing work that is not typical of their type.


Go for your passion ^_^
I'm studying to become a social worker which is basically a stereotypical ESFJ kind of job.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea don't let type become a limiting belief. It should help empower you to identify and push past your weaknesses and to better understand your strengths. Not be a box that says "only you can do x." But that being said, you need to get a firm grasp on who you are, I suspect the aptitude test is probably a more accurate snapshot than the MBTI test you took. Remember if you don't know yourself very well MBTI can't help you because it only reflects back what you put in. Obviously ISTJ and ENFP are opposite types so there's some self-confusion going on somewhere which leads me to distrust your MBTI results or at least take them with a grain of salt. Get to know yourself better, especially the parts of you that you are uncomfortable with, and the puzzle becomes a little bit clearer after a while.


----------



## InfJay (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm going to disagree with most replies here and point out that depending on your age and experience different aspects of your personality type may be emerging or taking a stronger hold of the wheel. It sounds like your inferior function is greatly influencing you at this stage of your life, which would make perfect sense of the schism between your personality type's expected results and your actual aptitudes. If you truly are an ISTJ, which it sounds like you're sure you are, it's totally possible if not probable that your inferior function (Ne) is playing a big part in your life right now, esp. if you're going through a stressful time or the next stage of your psychological development (for ex. college). That doesn't mean your aptitudes weren't tested correctly, but MAYBE that your results are a bit skewed towards your brain's current preference for Ne. Just a thought and good luck with figuring it out. 

If you're interested in learning more about your inferior function I'd recommend "Was that Really Me?" and for wonderful insight on choosing an appropriate career I'd recommend "The Pathfinder" by Lore. Hope this helps in some small way.


----------



## jjl2357 (May 9, 2013)

...also, idk about anyone else but the results (not the careers) of the JOC sounded very ISTJish to me...


----------

